# kdevelop e kde4

## djinnZ

Come ci si regola? Mi è tornato il ghiribizzo di provare ma non mi è chiara la procedura da seguire?

Nuove sul fronte del supporto ufficiale?

Posto qui perché mi interessa prima capire se c'è una soluzione che faccia a meno degli overlay.

----------

